# Small kitchen build.



## mahomo59 (4 Jan 2016)

New year, new kitchen project. This one on a budget, with mfmdf and ply drawer boxes. Painted/sprayed face frame and popular doors on butts. 

Domino's on gables for the base and top stretcher, rear panel and rear stretcher piloted and screwed. 





On with the Kreg foremen, it really is fast. Front stretcher for face frame attachment. 









LR32 shelf pin holes, this is my friend Ross helping me out. He's getting paid! 









Sink carcass assembled with removable backs that will be on hidden 15mm diameter magnets, not on yet. 









All ready for more assembly tomorrow. 





Half day so far. Will update as I can.


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Jan 2016)

Looking good so far 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bear (4 Jan 2016)

Good start. What do you do to get a nice clean cut in the mfmdf?

Mark


----------



## mahomo59 (4 Jan 2016)

The only credit I can take for the cleaness of the cuts is to be organised! I used Avonplywood they have and amazing saw pretty cheap at 100k. I quite often ask to the saw in action, the bed of the saw is air driven and you can move a board with your finger. All computer driven, just an operator used to load sheets. 38 minutes to cut all that lot, .2mm accuracy. It's 50p per metre I think and they're not the cheapest to begin with but the service is excellent. They lipped shelves as well, I try and use them all the time. I hate 8x4's!


----------



## Woodmonkey (4 Jan 2016)

Looking good keep it coming! Does the MDF come pre-primed?


----------



## mahomo59 (4 Jan 2016)

No worries. It's Melamine. 
They won't do the primed stuff, issues of it coming off and marking their saw equipment, then transferring on to veneered boards. Massive shame!


----------



## Woodmonkey (4 Jan 2016)

Aaah my bad, didn't read it properly. This makes me think I should be making my own kitchen not buying it from ikea


----------



## The Bear (4 Jan 2016)

To be fair if I get to build my own kitchen I'll be doing the same cutting wise

Mark


----------



## mahomo59 (4 Jan 2016)

My cutlist and cost. Well with the £48


----------



## No skills (5 Jan 2016)

For 11 cabinets cut and ready to make I think that's a good price.


----------



## No skills (5 Jan 2016)

So good I posted it twice..


----------



## The Bear (5 Jan 2016)

Agreed

Mark


----------



## Andy RV (5 Jan 2016)

Nice work.

I think £48 is very reasonable for cutting!


----------



## Selwyn (5 Jan 2016)

How much cheaper than buying cabinets from howdens is it?


----------



## mahomo59 (5 Jan 2016)

In honesty I don't know, haven't used/fitted a howdens kitchen for a while so unsure of there prices. 
Sooner stay down the route I'm in at the moment. Screwed and domino-ed, 18mm rears and holes where I want them, they are really strong with no racking. 
That being said...hands have at least 3 paper type style cuts on each hand, they're like razor blades on the edges. I'll learn...


----------



## scubadoo (6 Jan 2016)

Hey, that looks great.

I'm about to start a similar project but with white melamine or formica faced 18mm birch ply. I want the edges of the ply to be visible and a feature on handless doors. 

I'm in Bristol and was thinking about cutting everything with my TS55 tracksaw but having seen that price I maybe I should consider getting Avon Plywood to cut. Although it means I have to be more organised with the cutting list :lol: I was actually up there yesterday having a look at their samples. Unfortunately they only do white melamine faced ply and I was after a colour to contrast with the white.

I have a question for you, I have a smaller Kreg Jig and a Jessem dowel jig that I was planning to use but I keep reading about the domino cutter. I know it's expensive but I can imagine how useful it would be. Do you think it's worth getting? I'd probably go for the 500.

Anyway, all looks great so far, well done!


----------



## mahomo59 (6 Jan 2016)

Can't answer you the domino...but yes get one!!! 
No seriously, it's up to you how much you'll use it, mine comes out a lot. I domino all my carcasses as it makes it very easy to line up on your own. I also use it for my doors on the stile and rails, cabinet doors that is. I use the 500, I don't have any call for 700. 
My mate used for the first time today, and he found it very easy to use with great results. 

Can Avonplywood order in different colour faced birch ply? Could you spray it? It takes a finish great.


----------



## mahomo59 (7 Jan 2016)

Sorry guys not much has been happening on the kitchen build, I've been under the hammer to get some storage shelves built for my little girls room from the boss!!! 
"What's the point of having a workshop and skill set if we don't benefit..." She says! I didn't mention paying the bills, holidays etc. I just got on and done it. 


Domino the various positions of partitions and shelves 




Gluing and clamping was fun! 





I'm in the good books!!! 





Got the face frames together. Nothing especially exciting. Glue, kreg clamp and screw. 





Ignore the mess under the bench  





Soon fills the shop. 





Drawer boxes, wall cabs and doors tomorrow...well that's the plan!


----------



## mahomo59 (17 Jan 2016)

Really lame at documenting this build!!! You know when you get in the flow, and time runs away with you. 

Dry fit of the doors after putting a leading edge on. 





Face frame flush with the internal apart from the top. 





All sanded and stacked ready for the spray booth. Frog tape is protecting hinge mortice as there is a number that registers with the face frame and cabinet. 





Morrells lacquer matched to F&B oval room blue for the base cabs and pointing for the wall cabs.


----------



## Wuffles (17 Jan 2016)

Where are you going for the Morrells lacquer James?


----------



## mahomo59 (17 Jan 2016)

Avonmouth Dan, a guy called Chris runs it. Really helpful and a nice to boot! Sometimes delivered, mostly collected I like shooting the sh*t with him. Must have done a 100L's this year. I really get on with the stuff.


----------



## Wuffles (17 Jan 2016)

Bit late for my kitchen, plus I'm not very good with the spraying, will bear it in mind though. Hopefully seeing you soon.


----------



## mahomo59 (17 Jan 2016)




----------



## mahomo59 (20 Jan 2016)

Video in the new booth, wish I'd built one months ago!!!





Drying nicely, with no mist in the atmosphere 





I'm self taught with the spraying, so any pointers I'd be grateful. Unit is a Morrells ST1 3 stage turbine. Only use there primer and colour matched lacquer all WB


----------



## will_joiner (21 Jan 2016)

Looking good, like the spray booth! Did you make the drying rack?


----------



## chippy1970 (21 Jan 2016)

mahomo59":32mlrcs8 said:


>


Part of the 4 for 3 deal ?

Just had my last item turn up , an of1400 router 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Wuffles (21 Jan 2016)

Valentines present.


----------



## scubadoo (6 Apr 2016)

Any more update? Was really enjoying the build!


----------



## mahomo59 (6 Apr 2016)

Bloody hell, sorry.... Yes i'll get onto it tomorrow.


----------



## mahomo59 (1 Jun 2016)

What a lazy swine I've become!!! One of those blokes that starts a thread build/installation and doesn't finish it!

Sorry guys, up early again so trawling through the forum and found one of my old threads and disgusted myself for not finishing. 

Here goes...wrapped ready to leave shop. 





Couple of weeks after install, popped round for a cup of tea. Two streets away from shop. Holding up nicely. 









These are the only other pictures I have.


----------



## scubadoo (14 Jul 2016)

Looks great, really neat work. The blue looks really good too. Thanks for posting the completed photos.
Dave


----------

